# بصوا البغبغان ده عسل خااااااااااااالص



## ^_^mirna (18 يوليو 2011)

[YOUTUBE]utkb1nOJnD4[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]cJOZp2ZftCw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (18 يوليو 2011)

*ههههههههههههه
روعه جداا شكراااااا*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يوليو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> روعه جداا شكراااااا*​



ميرسى جدا لمرور حضرتك​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههههه ياتي علي العسل

ميرسي يا قمره


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي حببتي ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه ياتي علي العسل
> 
> ميرسي يا قمره


هههههههههه عسولى اوى
ميرسى لمرورك​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يوليو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسي حببتي ربنا يبارك خدمتك



ميرسى خااااااااالص
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ميراى البرنسيسه (27 يوليو 2011)

*ميرسى جدا*


----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههه
جميل جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 يوليو 2011)

ميراى البرنسيسه قال:


> *ميرسى جدا*



ميرسى ليكى انتى لمرورك​


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 يوليو 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> جميل جدااااااااااااااا



ميرسى لمرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## soso a (27 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههه

دمه خفيف قوى 

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 يوليو 2011)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> دمه خفيف قوى
> 
> ​



ههههه
شكله عسولى
ميرسى يا سوسو لمرورك
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (28 يوليو 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه عسول اوى ياميرنا تسلم ايديكى ياقمر​​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 يوليو 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه عسول اوى ياميرنا تسلم ايديكى ياقمر​​*



:smil12: ميرسى يا كوكى يا سكر​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (28 يوليو 2011)

*ههههههههههه
بغبغان زى العسل
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 يوليو 2011)

شايمس قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> بغبغان زى العسل
> *​



:smil12:
ميرسى لمرورك
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## rooney93 (29 يوليو 2011)

حلووووووين ربنا يباركك


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 يوليو 2011)

rooney93 قال:


> حلووووووين ربنا يباركك



ميرسى ليكى 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## grges monir (29 يوليو 2011)

رايق ودماغة عالية بصراحة ههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 يوليو 2011)

*هههههههههه
دا بغبغان روش أوى*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (29 يوليو 2011)

*شو كووووووووووول
ههههه ميرسيييي روعة الببغاء هيدا
ميرسي يا قمر
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههههه 
تحفه 
هههههههه


----------



## free20 (30 يوليو 2011)

*رووووووووووووعة
رووووووووووووعة
بجد
 اشكرك كثيرا
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 يوليو 2011)

grges monir قال:


> رايق ودماغة عالية بصراحة ههههه



هههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 يوليو 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هههههههههه
> دا بغبغان روش أوى*​



هههههههههههههههههه
حلوه روش ديه
ميرسى يا قمر لمرورك​


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 يوليو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *شو كووووووووووول
> ههههه ميرسيييي روعة الببغاء هيدا
> ميرسي يا قمر
> *​



ههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا سكر لمرورك​


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 يوليو 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> تحفه
> هههههههه



ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا حبى لمرورك​


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 يوليو 2011)

free20 قال:


> *رووووووووووووعة
> رووووووووووووعة
> بجد
> اشكرك كثيرا
> *​



ميررررررررررررررررررررررسى جدا لمرورك
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## zama (1 أغسطس 2011)

أول بغبغان حسسني أنه طرزان الغابة و التاني حسسني أننا بديسكو ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 أغسطس 2011)

zama قال:


> أول بغبغان حسسني أنه طرزان الغابة و التاني حسسني أننا بديسكو ..
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..



ههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك​


----------

